# HDR Composite



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2010)

I did a normal HDR with 5 shots. Then I took another picture with some people in it and after working on them separately I added them to the HDR final. So there is the composite, the untouched shot with the people and the middle shot used for the HDR.


----------



## Hugo Leung (Jul 16, 2010)

Its almost seamless.  Great job.  

My only suggestion for improvement would be to try desaturating the people a little bit so that the lighting matches that of the trees more.  I'm not sure if this would work.

Anyway, on first glance i couldn't tell it was a composite, but on repeated viewing i can see that the lighting isn't quite exactly the same.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Good attempt, but the people stick out of the image when I look at it.  They seem more contrasty and somewhat darker than the rest of the scene.  They don't seem like they fully belong.  

Would I of seen this if you posted the picture first and the explanation after?  I dont know.  But I did.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2010)

The HDR is lighter in the shadow areas than the single shot of the family. So I had to lighten them to match the HDR which I wanted to do since they were underexposed compared to the surrounding light area. I think they look pretty natural there. Im thinking too much knowledge sometimes makes one think or see too much.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Im thinking too much knowledge sometimes makes one think or see too much.


 
I agree.  I'd suggest formulating the post in a better way so that extra knowledge is given at the right time, and not just up front.  Some people skim the text and check the image, others read the text and then look at the image.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the idea though. I hadn't thought of getting an addition shot with the people to add in later. I've been reading all I can on HDR. I shot for Stock Agencies and like the HDR for my artistic side.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the saturation of green in the middle pic. Something is lost for me in the HDR version.


----------

